# Who believes in god??



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

read a stat lately that 60% of english folk dont believe in the big man in the sky..me being one of them.

any one got any sort of belief?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

No it's all bullsh*t IMO and god can kiss my ar*e, see you in hell!


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

WRT said:


> No it's all bullsh*t IMO and god can kiss my ar*e, see you in hell!


just what i like to hear mate...never understood how people could believe that ****e:cool2:


----------



## Howe (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't follow a religion. But If was going say anything it be a Humanist.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guru Josh (Apr 10, 2009)

im not a believer mate


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

ive had some good debates on the subject with a few muslim friends of mine...when they get stuck for an answer its always 'cos it just is' 'you werent ment to understand it' or 'you just need to have faith'...all that stuff dont wash with me..no evidence = no god.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmm god does not exist nor does the perfect man! Believe in yourself and you will go far.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a feeling this thread is against the forum rules....as in it's a BB forum, not a religious one.

However, I have always taken responsibility for my own actions and morals and not based it on the say so of people long dead claiming to be speaking on behalf of some abstract being in the sky, who if he/she/it does exist has a lot to answer for, starting with why chocolate is bad for me and working up from there. :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm god does not exist *nor does the perfect man!* Believe in yourself and you will go far.


err hello!

Oh and as for the question...its all a load of bollocks....I dont care what people believe as long as they dont bother me with their ****in medieval crap...THERE IS NO GOD....enjoy your lives cause there aint nothin else

For ****s sake whats wrong with people, I hate all religions with a passion verging on a religion:confused1:

Pretty sure this thread will be closed soon as it will upset the delicate ones amongst us!

I may be drunk...but what I say will still be true tomorrow...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Which god anyways?

Blaise Pascal once said, if you don't believe (& there's a god) you might go to hell - so just in case you may as well go to church, it takes 1/2 a week, nothing to lose but all to gain. A bit like insurance.

It looks like a good argument, but it's flawed. If there is a 'one' god you had better know you've worshipped the right one or you will defo go to hell! Seeing as there are so many gods out there (and zillions of 'right' ways to worship) the chances are you will pick the wrong god. Every Faith says they are the correct one, but they cannot all be right. You are better off praying to none..

Atheism is for me, I don't need holy books for my morals - just live a good life and be a decent as you can.

that's my 2p lol


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

IanStu said:


> err hello!
> 
> Oh and as for the question...its all a load of bollocks....I dont care what people believe as long as they dont bother me with their ****in medieval crap...THERE IS NO GOD....enjoy your lives cause there aint nothin else
> 
> ...


one of my major ****ers about religion..you cant even question it or people get upset...why not? what makes religion exsempt?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I'd say it is a good time to forget this area and get back on topic. Thread is sailing close to rule break.. imo


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Religion is for the weak. If you want to find God, then look inside yourself, lift a stone, open a book, he will be there.

You dont need a middle man to talk to the main man; that is if he exists and I would like to think he does but Ill be damned if I need some 3rd party who thinks hes closer to God than I am telling me how to live my life.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I hope when I go to heaven all the angels suck me off good and proper!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

WRT said:


> I hope when I go to heaven all the angels suck me off good and proper!


Trust you to make it smutty hehe


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

I put up such a convincing argument at school against religion that I was allowed to skip R.E. as a result. Spent the time instead in the library reading Dr Who books and stuff about the Loch Ness Monster - fascinating stuff!

Many years later, I had dinner with the Queen's Vicar - the Reverand Prebendary William Booth at his residence adjoining St James's Palace, and we had a very long discussion on the matter - much to the annoyance of a friend (former Royal Footman to the Queen Mother and Nursery Footman to Princes William and Harry) who'd introduced me to him!


----------



## pickle (Jul 19, 2009)

if there were no religion there would be far fewer wars in this world..........

.......... religion was invented by a buisness man


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

god bumed me and made me holy,,,


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

i dont believe in religion purely because there is no evidence of jesus existing and all we have to go on is a book and i dont believe that purely because there are stories like adam and eve and i just dont buy that here. other reasons are if religion is so great why are there wars etc over religion and people getting killed over it. if religion does that then im sorry its a bad thing. also if god is a super being and he created the world etc and hes so called here today why does he let stabbings, burgulary, people get ill, etc happen. you only have to look in the news to see what the world is like so for me its a load of rubbish. if there was something concreate to go on then maybe i would change my mind but theres not so no chance. in my opinion it does more harm than good and people believe because they want or need something to believe in to make them feel complete or better. sorry if this offends anyone but its my opinion.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

nope dont believe...i cant possibly believe in someone that can let my family die in the ways that they did...

i believe in no one apart from myself..


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

im weird as i dont but i also do

i buy some of it, probably a miniscule amount of the book but most of it i dotn buy

i went to a christian religious school, we did harvests and everything but i didnt go to church or anything


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Region has killed more than it has saved. What does that tell you?


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

this question has been done to death before------as anticipated usualy heated arguments.

personally i believe in evolution,natural selection etc,ala darwin,richard dawkins (read the selfish gene) and therefore am non religious,each to their own though,i know it gives a lot of folk comfort/hope so thats good -for them


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

What I havn't seen on this thread yet is anything about Christmas or Easter... If none of you believe in God/religion then I take it you don't celebrate Christmas or Easter too, right?

I like to believe, I don't go to church and I don't prey much but I like to keep a bit of faith... Also, for the ones saying "Why doesn't he stop war, illnesses, death etc." may sound horrible in some cases but if you never had war, death, illnesses you would never have happiness.


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I think the universe is a big impartial mass of stars and planets doing it;s own thing and doesn't need a god.

I'm athiast ATM but reserve the right to complain about god and mutter his name when I'm dying


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes I believe in God.

this topic comes up all the time, and im not going to comment any further on the matter.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

WARNING of politically incorrect content

A Muslim dies and finds himself before the pearly Gates. He is very excited, as all his life he has longed to meet the Prophet Mohammed. Having arrived at the Gates of Heaven, he meets a man with a beard.

'Are you Mohammed?' he asks ..

'No, my son. I am Peter. Mohammed is higher up'

And he points to a ladder that rises into the clouds ..

Delighted that Mohammed should be higher than Peter, he climbs the ladder in great strides, climbs through the clouds coming to a room where he meets another bearded man.

He asks again, 'Are you Mohammed?' 'No, I am Moses. Mohammed is higher still.'

Exhausted, but with a heart full of joy, he continues to climb the ladder and, yet again, he discovers an even larger room where he meets another man with a beard.

Full of hope, he asks again, 'Are you Mohammed?' 'No, I am Jesus...You will find Mohammed higher up.'

Mohammed higher than Jesus!

The poor man can hardly contain his delight and climbs and climbs, ever higher once again, he reaches a larger room where he meets a man with a beard and repeats his question:

'Are you Mohammed?' he gasps, as he is by now, totally out of breath from all his climbing. 'No, my son. I am God. But you look exhausted..Would you like a coffee?'

'Yes, please, my Lord'

God looks behind him, claps his hands and calls out:

'Hey, Mohammed, two coffees!'


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm an agnostic non-theist.


----------



## dogue (Nov 30, 2007)

F.M.J said:


> What I havn't seen on this thread yet is anything about Christmas or Easter... If none of you believe in God/religion then I take it you don't celebrate Christmas or Easter too, right?
> 
> I like to believe, I don't go to church and I don't prey much but I like to keep a bit of faith... Also, for the ones saying "Why doesn't he stop war, illnesses, death etc." may sound horrible in some cases but if you never had war, death, illnesses you would never have happiness.


Jehovah's Witness'es believe in God and do not celebrate either of the above, so I dont think we can assume that celebration of these days is a prerequisite of belief.

I do not believe in God, therefore I will never marry in a church or have my Children Christened without their expressed wish, I would also if I could convince my Family gladly forgo both of the Celebrations you mention above.

My problem with many Religions, especially Western ones is that they renounce other religions... they are right and if you don't believe your going to Hell, and it is their job to show you the error of your way's!

Each to his own in my opinion, if it works for you then great, it's just that I don't feel I need a set of rule's to help me live a good life...


----------



## Brawlerboy (Jul 8, 2009)

F.M.J said:


> What I havn't seen on this thread yet is anything about Christmas or Easter... If none of you believe in God/religion then I take it you don't celebrate Christmas or Easter too, right?


Bang on, I don't do Christmas or Easter and haven't done for years.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kezz, hope you're cutting soon so you'll fit under the bed with Salmon Rushdie


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

hahaha


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Kezz said:


> 'Are you Mohammed?' he gasps, as he is by now, totally out of breath from all his climbing. 'No, my son. I am God. But you look exhausted..Would you like a coffee?'
> 
> 'Yes, please, my Lord'
> 
> ...


PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

the question is though do you believe in god not do you believe in religion, I dont believe in the bible or any of the the other books but I dont think that a universe so vast thats created out of objects so small could exist purely based on coincidence. Maybe a creator is more what i tend to believe in not a man with a beard sat on a fluffy cloud watching what everyones doing.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Somebody said quite rightly the other day that all the drug dealers and nasty girls will go to hell! Why would I want to go to heaven!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

religion has never made sense to me from a very young age. I think I was 6 or 7 when I realised that god, santa, and the tooth fairy didn't exist. Also coincided with me discovering science :thumb:

Went to a catholic school, I think I broke the minds of every single religious teacher there.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

gerg said:


> *santa, and the tooth fairy didn't exist.*


Oh my fvckin God....what are you saying...ya could have broken it to me more gently :crying:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

i celebrate xmas as i believe in santa claus i dont knoiw this guy god? none of my friends or family really are religious i think its best to live your life and not worry what may or may not happen or be in an afterlife etc. i think too many people revolve their lives round this.


----------



## Varmint (Jun 17, 2007)

if i had to categorise myself i'd say i'm agnostic


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

If there is a god I think most reasonable people would agree that he's at least incompetent and just maybe doesn't give a sh1t.

George Carlin tells it like it is: YouTube - George Carlin - Religion is bullshit.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

If I was god, i'd have left out cancer. Just a thought.

Yeah, i'd have left that one out lol.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

i still celebrate xmas but it has nothing to do with religion or jesus more about spending time with the family etc...its just a public holiday that happened to be started by religion but imo for most people has nothing to do with it now..times have changed people have became wiser.


----------



## carbsnwhey (Jul 24, 2009)

WRT I bet if you were in a plane it is going down you'll have hands clapsed together saying you hail Mary's.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

carbsnwhey said:


> WRT I bet if you were in a plane it is going down you'll have hands clapsed together saying you hail Mary's.


If there was a God, why would he/ she put you in a situation like that? Sounds like a cnut to me! If he can't even create humans that can design working aeroplanes then he's completely incompetent, and if he can't even be fcuked to save them then what does that tell you?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

carbsnwhey said:


> WRT I bet if you were in a plane it is going down you'll have hands clapsed together saying you hail Mary's.


I don't think so mate, i'd probably be having my final [email protected] :beer:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> If there was a God, why would he/ she put you in a situation like that? Sounds like a cnut to me! If he can't even create humans that can design working aeroplanes then he's completely incompetent, and if he can't even be fcuked to save them then what does that tell you?


Perhaps read around the subject rather than making the same absurd comments.

Tone your language down out of respect for people's religious beliefs as well- you may not believe in the Almighty, but respect those that do.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Perhaps read around the subject rather than making the same absurd comments.
> 
> Tone your language down out of respect for people's religious beliefs as well- you may not believe in the Almighty, but respect those that do.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted by F.M.J View Post
> 
> What I havn't seen on this thread yet is anything about Christmas or Easter... If none of you believe in God/religion then I take it you don't celebrate Christmas or Easter too, right?


Wrong. Both festivals are not christian to start with, they were adopted by the church as no one really knew the dates of the jesus story accurately. Common winter and spring celebrations, they seemed good to use & close enuff.

Nowadays almost everyone has these dates off work, so we go and meet family & friends we've missed all year & have fun. Nothing christian about it..

Who 'celebrates' easter anyways? It's a long weekend, you get drunk or take the kids to alton towers.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

No, load of old boll0ck5


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Perhaps read around the subject rather than making the same absurd comments.
> 
> Tone your language down out of respect for people's religious beliefs as well- you may not believe in the Almighty, but respect those that do.


Get of your little PC bandwagon. I am well within my rights to suggest that if there is a God he is clearly incompetent.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

< God


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

jk

:tongue:


----------



## LeedsLS8 (Feb 13, 2010)

Im a Jehovah's Witness, sort of


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

FatNakka said:


> Im a Jehovah's Witness, sort of


I'm opening a gym called Jehovah's Fitness. Closed on Sundays obv.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

It would appear AliceTT got her knickers in a twist :lol:

This charming message popped up in my rep box :confused1:

02-08-2009 06:27 PM AlasTTTair You little fcuking c0ck! Never direct a post at me again!!!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Get of your little PC bandwagon. I am well within my rights to suggest that if there is a God he is clearly incompetent.


That may be so, but the tone of your language I found offensive (I wasn't the only one either), not so much your belief.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

ive almost finished my religious back piece tattoo


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

im definitely not a believer! if there was a god wouldnt he send some divine messages to the people who start these wars in his name and tell them its not what he wants somehow?

load of old bollocks!

ps...in no way is my post meant to offend anyone!!


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Having hell scene on left hand side, sunbeam at top now and more flying cherubs  (angels of death)


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Believe in no religion and never have,even as a tot

Created to control minds.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> That may be so, but the tone of your language I found offensive (I wasn't the only one either), not so much your belief.


Really? It was actually the other way round when you made your anti-truck drivers post. I thoroughly found your beliefs there offensive. Seems the smarmy law graduate likes to defend religious people, but looks down his nose at the working class.

Anyway I'm gonna back out of this as these debates crop up all the time and only end in arguments. I'll refrain from getting involved in future as they only wind me up.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> Having hell scene on left hand side, sunbeam at top now and more flying cherubs  (angels of death)


Awesome back mate  . Still keto?


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Awesome back mate  . Still keto?


Sure am mate! just being careful with my vegetables tho, started having tomatoes with my food? not too many carbs in them i hope!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BigBiff said:


> Sure am mate! just being careful with my vegetables tho, started having tomatoes with my food? not too many carbs in them i hope!


Tomatoes are OK IIRC, but you still have to count the carbs in them as they are in there. I think peas and carrots are to be avoided, but tomatoes are fibrous as opposed to starchy so are fine.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the omly people that seem to have an issue with religion, higher powers and the supernatural are people that dont beleive . but to say there isnt anything else is about as dumb as thinking the moon is made out of cheese


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

the moon is made of cheese :confused1:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Tomatoes are OK IIRC, but you still have to count the carbs in them as they are in there. I think peas and carrots are to be avoided, but tomatoes are fibrous as opposed to starchy so are fine.


just checked packet mate, 100gram is 3.6 grams of carbs and a packet of tomatoes is 450, should be fine spread out for the week! started adding ginger spice to my chicken absolutly amazing


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

nobody said:


> the moon is made of cheese :confused1:


applewood cheese or mozzarella?


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> It would appear AliceTT got her knickers in a twist :lol:
> 
> This charming message popped up in my rep box :confused1:
> 
> 02-08-2009 06:27 PM AlasTTTair You little fcuking c0ck! Never direct a post at me again!!!


lol oh dear :lol: poor lad.

The argument that "if there was a god why would he not save people/why would he kill people/cause trauma/crisis etc etc" is completely flawed. If there was a god do you not think God may have given their creations free will? Do you not think Gods creations may have evolved and created their own demise? Thus it is not God being incompetant it is you, the incompetant worthless good for nothing human. Why does God have to be perfect anyway?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

nobody said:


> the moon is made of cheese :confused1:


 and i just ate loads of it on a cheese burger, if you look at it tonight you will see a bite teken out of it, lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I believe.

looking back in my life I dont seen randomness, but a series of events that had to happen for a reason.

I dont see randomness in my life now, I see more order.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I believe.
> 
> looking back in my life I dont seen randomness, but a series of events that had to happen for a reason.
> 
> I dont see randomness in my life now, I see more order.


See when I read stuff like this I have no choice but to respect your opinion. There's obviously a reason why you believe it.

Personally though, I see myself as a rationalist. I have no proof that there is a God or that any religion has any validity. To me it completely defies logic. I've never seen a God or had any reason to believe in one's existence. Religion is completely contrived and man-made and I'm pretty sure that if an English Christian was born in India, he'd be believing in someone quite different to Yahweh.


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

nope. think religion is the route of all evil on this planet. i cant stand it because people cannot go about their beliefs in peace without the need to push them onto others.

**** religion imo


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

All4n said:


> lol oh dear :lol: poor lad.
> 
> The argument that "if there was a god why would he not save people/why would he kill people/cause trauma/crisis etc etc" is completely flawed. If there was a god do you not think God may have given their creations free will? Do you not think Gods creations may have evolved and created their own demise? Thus it is not God being incompetant it is you, the incompetant worthless good for nothing human. Why does God have to be perfect anyway?


LOL it's a personal thing mate, I just really don't like him, hence that rep comment. No reason why he and I need to ever communicate again.

RE your argument though, all of my arguments against God will always come across as highly ignorant and flawed as I try and pick the most obvious flaws in your argument and comment on them. I could talk about omnipotence and omniscience all day, but it wouldn't resonate with most people.

So my own beliefs are obviously much deeper than the ones I've expressed, but I'm not sure that you need a huge amount of ammo to argue against religion. At the end of the day we're arguing against something that has never been proven by science, is not being investigated by science, defies all logic, and which most rational people can see is completely contrived and nonsensical. We use science to prove or disprove anything credible on this Earth, but religion conveniently escapes the rigours of scientific testing, so it's a debate that can never be won. I appreciate that it has benefits, such as helping people get through family bereavement etc, but that doesn't make it true. Regardless of any benefits it offers there is no proof whatsoever that it is true and I hate to see people dedicate their lives to something that I'm 99% sure will materialise into nothing when they die.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

i will slap god in the face if he doesnt let me into heaven, heaven prob wont have me and hells afraid I'll take over


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

and whoever mentioned christmas...that might well be the best things religion has ever done for this world


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> I hate to see people dedicate their lives to something that I'm 99% sure will materialise into nothing when they die.


Then you have fundamentally misunderstood the whole purpose of religion.

Religion isn't about what you get out of it at the end of the day, although I must admit I am not overly surprised you believe this.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

I don't believe in god, in any form.

My wife and kids are catholic. With regards to my children there church going etc is ok with me until they,at an age old enough to make an informed choice,may want to chose otherwise.

Not particularly a sensitive person ,but i do have respect for other peoples beliefs etc and perhaps some of the posters on this thread could show a little more respect. Rather then contributing with what appear to be or read as poorly educated comments, such as angels sucking off etc.

If you have no belief, then state that rather than opting for abusive comments - that way there maybe a chance of threads covering 'sensitive' topics remaining open,or worthwhile contributing to.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

albie said:


> I don't believe in god, in any form.
> 
> My wife and kids are catholic. With regards to my children there church going etc is ok with me until they,at an age old enough to make an informed choice,may want to chose otherwise.
> 
> ...


Fully agree.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

why cant people just conform and get religious tattoos like me HAHA


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Conventional Christianity acts as a jail cell in the sense that your scared into the religion by a threat of eternal suffering.

Lying to convince over half of the world to "OBEY GOD OR﻿ BURN IN HELL" is pretty extreme to me. 

love your God haha


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> I have a feeling this thread is against the forum rules....as in it's a BB forum, not a religious one.
> 
> However, I have always taken responsibility for my own actions and morals and not based it on the say so of people long dead claiming to be speaking on behalf of some abstract being in the sky, who if he/she/it does exist has a lot to answer for, starting with why chocolate is bad for me and working up from there. :lol:


Nope....perfectly fine question, as long as the replies are not offensive. This is a general converstaion forum, so you can ask what you like....

I actually do believe there's something more out there, mock me all you like, but couldn't give a toss what anyone else thinks tbf...


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

As a christian i do find it worrying in todays age how people can be so anti religious without really understanding. I fully understand that people dont beleive or are against it but i find in my own life that as soon as people, maybe people who have known me for a year (albeit maybe from the gym etc) find out im a christian and shock horror I go to church there whole perception of me changes.

I fully respect peoples beliefs, muslims, buddists etc and fully understand those who do not beleive. The important thing in my opinion is not to force that view on others. Ive read some posts throughout this thread that are so so similar, although from the other side of the argument to people forcing there views. Theres no need to start saying "I dont believe in the bull****, its all bollocks etc etc" If you dont believe, then just say no and a reason, dont be so defensive and agressive towards it.

I wasnt a christian untill about 2 years ago, and like so many other people who come to know God late in life, it helps me throughout my life more then people would know. I know people who struggle day in day out with problems, really hard stuff and one such friend found comfort in the fact that there was something he could turn to that could offer help.

Heres one for the neandaphol pis takers - I evan pray before a gym session!


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

I believe in Science


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

I find it funny how people say there not believes etc etc, but in the worst of situations will find themselves turning to God for help, even though they won't admit it.


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

BigBiff said:


> I find it funny how people say there not believes etc etc, but in the worst of situations will find themselves turning to God for help, even though they won't admit it.


This is very true. However - God welcomes everyone, no matter how late they turn to him


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

BigBiff said:


> i will slap god in the face if he doesnt let me into heaven, *heaven wont have me, hells afraid I'll take over*


lol...that's what's tattooed round the back of my neck round over my traps and on my throat...like one big necklace of writing....looks fcuking awesome, even if I say so myself (just like the rest of me):laugh:


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Then you have fundamentally misunderstood the whole purpose of religion.
> 
> Religion isn't about what you get out of it at the end of the day, although I must admit I am not overly surprised you believe this.


Glad i'm not the only one who saw this comment stick out like a sore thumb and it does in fact highlight your complete ignorance/misunderstanding of the whole subject alastair.



AlasTTTair said:


> LOL it's a personal thing mate, I just really don't like him, hence that rep comment. No reason why he and I need to ever communicate again.
> 
> RE your argument though, all of my arguments against God will always come across as highly ignorant and flawed as I try and pick the most obvious flaws in your argument and comment on them. I could talk about omnipotence and omniscience all day, but it wouldn't resonate with most people.
> 
> So my own beliefs are obviously much deeper than the ones I've expressed, but I'm not sure that you need a huge amount of ammo to argue against religion. At the end of the day we're arguing against something that has never been proven by science, is not being investigated by science, defies all logic, and which most rational people can see is completely contrived and nonsensical. We use science to prove or disprove anything credible on this Earth, but religion conveniently escapes the rigours of scientific testing, so it's a debate that can never be won. I appreciate that it has benefits, such as helping people get through family bereavement etc, but that doesn't make it true. *Regardless of any benefits it offers there is no proof whatsoever that it is true and I hate to see people dedicate their lives to something that I'm 99% sure will materialise into nothing when they die.*


So all the comfort, reassurance, happiness, joy, peace and feelings of love they get out of their beleifs are completely redundant because when they die it won't matter? Have a real long hard think about that one matey 

Just for clarification i do not believe in God nor do i follow a relgion. Religion has benefits and gross disadvanatges. However, a belief is different to a religion. A religion is too often manipulated by man and his greed. It is not God and religion who is to blame for anything, it is people.


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Robsta said:


> lol...that's what's tattooed round the back of my neck round over my traps and on my throat...like one big necklace of writing....looks fcuking awesome, even if I say so myself (just like the rest of me):laugh:


LMAO, immense, reps! my mate mention this quote to me once, wondered where it came from lol, i need a good quote for my backpiece tattoo, its all reliogious which some people hate but i love it!! its going to take about 4 years to finish parlour is sooo booked up nowadays!

having lamias and angels having there halos ripped from there heads by demons on my back for idea lol!

what you think rob!

P.s. Having alot of Paul Booths tattoo work for the hell side of my back! those Rams are amazing lol


----------



## ash10 (Jun 27, 2009)

Imagine how difficult things would be if water wasn,t colourless...

you wouldn`t be able to wash or drive while it was raining. Water is clear cos god realised it would fukc us up if it weren`t.... :innocent:


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

God also invented steroids


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> LOL it's a personal thing mate, I just really don't like him, hence that rep comment. No reason why he and I need to ever communicate again.
> 
> RE your argument though, all of my arguments against God will always come across as highly ignorant and flawed as I try and pick the most obvious flaws in your argument and comment on them. I could talk about omnipotence and omniscience all day, but it wouldn't resonate with most people.
> 
> So my own beliefs are obviously much deeper than the ones I've expressed, but I'm not sure that you need a huge amount of ammo to argue against religion. At the end of the day we're arguing against something that has never been proven by science, is not being investigated by science, defies all logic, and which most rational people can see is completely contrived and nonsensical. We use science to prove or disprove anything credible on this Earth, but religion conveniently escapes the rigours of scientific testing, so it's a debate that can never be won. I appreciate that it has benefits, such as helping people get through family bereavement etc, but that doesn't make it true. Regardless of any benefits it offers there is no proof whatsoever that it is true and I hate to see people dedicate their lives to something that I'm 99% sure will materialise into nothing when they die.


100% understand and agree.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted by All4n
> 
> The argument that "if there was a god why would he not save people/why would he kill people/cause trauma/crisis etc etc" is completely flawed. If there was a god do you not think God may have given their creations free will? Do you not think Gods creations may have evolved and created their own demise? Thus it is not God being incompetant it is you, the incompetant worthless good for nothing human. Why does God have to be perfect anyway?


Why perfect? The judeo-christian deity is the creator of all (Omnipotent), he is also the judge of the dead - so must know your history (Omniscient). If this is not perfect enough then there is a creator of this creator... think russian dolls..

Free Will is an interesting case. To me it looks like a way to make excuses for a (seemingly) uncaring deity. People say, why are murderers not getting caught or given real bad karma? Answer, god given free-will. We are free to choose our path*. They will go to hell anyhoot*.

Others say, what about earthquakes then? That's nothing we can help, why isn't this perfect creation stable? The list goes on.

*the trouble with freewill, I think, is this. (and this assumes you are a holy book type, not 'just into the spirit thing') If we are truly free, why send Prophets to guide us? Why are we set standards of life, like sundays cannot be worked etc? Why, if we are truly free, is there meant to be a heaven vs hell play-off, is there really no choice? I suspect, if you are into this sort of thing, there really isn't. It is a philosophical conundrum and a divine excuse for the existence of evil. And that is a whole new can of biblical worms...


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

if there is a god...who created him?

if religious folk believe we MUST have a creater..surely same rules apply to the creater himself??


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Use to be agnostic and now a Grecian polytheist because it offers me utility.

J


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Quite a open-ended question imo.

How is it that "belief" is ingrained on the human phyche?

Why do we feel the need to be affected by the external

as well asthe internal

ie socitity ?

concience?

I suppose when man was huddled in a cave bricking hiself everyday, it is so difficult that BELIEF (hope of survival) wouldnt worm its way in?

Why live your life in fear when you & others have a bond for a greater cause?

Now that we've explained the reason why (in most cases) we die/ things happen belief tapers off, or does it?

Is science any different than religion?

Not imo

In the bigger picture are they the same? Pretty much.

How big is the universe? Massive, actually even bigger than that - mind bogglingly big.

Do I belive in God? Not in the way religion(s) dictate, no,

BUT

do I HOPE there is a reason for all this? Yes

Will I ever find out? Maybe/maybe not, just a coin trick in an illusionists magic book.

Anything is possible/plausable

All you gotta do is believe :thumb:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

could someone answer me this question please:

It says in the bible God created Adam and Eve....they had 2 sons Kane and Able...Kane killed Able...then went out and populated the world....where did he find the women to do the business with?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

IanStu said:


> could someone answer me this question please:
> 
> It says in the bible God created Adam and Eve....they had 2 sons Kane and Able...Kane killed Able...then went out and populated the world....where did he find the women to do the business with?


Incest?


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

IanStu said:


> could someone answer me this question please:
> 
> It says in the bible God created Adam and Eve....they had 2 sons Kane and Able...Kane killed Able...then went out and populated the world....where did he find the women to do the business with?


religious people have now relized just how rediculous the adam and eve story was and now say it shouldnt be taken literally..its sposed to be symbolic:confused1:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

If South Park has only taught us one thing, it's that in thousands of years religion will have been completely wiped out, only to be replaced with Atheists who go to war with one another over which group has the best name PMSL!


----------



## ash10 (Jun 27, 2009)

Religion as we know it has been messed about with and misinterpreted, used as a tool of fear by the people in power to create obedience.

Not so much these days in England as we now have capitalism. (which has produced very high efficientcy of a countries workers but is becoming un-healthy for the wellbeing of the vast majority of the planets inhabitents and the planet itself imo)

But in less developed counties this is still a major problem I believe.

I don`t know if I belive in God because I don`t believe we have been shown the real evidence....


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

WRT said:


> Incest?


Ummm thats what I thought...he did it with his mother...surely theres something about not doing that sort of stuff in the bible!



Gee-bol said:


> religious people have now relized just how rediculous the adam and eve story was and now say it shouldnt be taken literally..its sposed to be symbolic:confused1:


Thats the thing about the Bible...christians just pick the nice bits to believe...they ignore all the rest


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

it's a little pointless suggesting what a god would or wouldn't do

"God... a being whose only definition is that he is beyond man's power to conceive."

-- Ayn Rand


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Use to be agnostic and now a Grecian polytheist because it offers me utility.
> 
> J


Haha! Smart ass :laugh:

How do you reconcile your Utilitarianism with altruism? (you pesky hedonists.. tsk tsk)


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

it always baffles me...because (no offence to anyone) you would think a belief in god,the bible etc would be down to low intelligence levels....but there are some really clever religious people.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> religious people have now relized just how rediculous the adam and eve story was and now say it shouldnt be taken literally..its sposed to be symbolic:confused1:


I just wonder why they stop at adam n eve...

Quiet frankly, if we now decide which bits are likely bs and which are possibly ok.. where does it end and who gets to choose?

The bible is written across 100's of years by many folk. The koran, divinely writ, suffers the same trouble, the oldest copy is over 100 years after the 'event' and is only 25% of the book you see today. So what is all the rest? (be careful who you point this fact out to...)

The Norse were right anyways... LONG LIVE THOR!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> it always baffles me...because (no offence to anyone) you would think a belief in god,the bible etc would be down to low intelligence levels....but there are some really clever religious people.


They would benefit from applying critical reasoning to their groundless ideas.

Then i'd say they were more intelligent than simply clever. :whistling:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Did I win? :tongue:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Zeitesit has some pretty good explanations of christianity being based on pagan rituals. Loads of recorded mesiahs born of virgin mothers, died, resurected 3 days later etc.. etc.. before Jesus's time and after.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Zeitesit has some pretty good explanations of christianity being based on pagan rituals. Loads of recorded mesiahs born of virgin mothers, died, resurected 3 days later etc.. etc.. before Jesus's time and after.


The zeitgeist is total $hite man, look at the zeitgeist refuted on the tube. Its al bull **** about christianity lol seriously its laughable


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MXD said:


> The zeitgeist is total $hite man, look at the zeitgeist refuted on the tube. Its al bull **** about christianity lol seriously its laughable


But so is christianity to me. All religion to me these days is pure fantasy. You get stuck on this god foresaken planet and have to live this holy life otherwise you skip heaven and go straight to burn in hell..... but hey guys.. remember god, jesus, mohammed or whoever loves you!!!

I'll go look up that youtube clip and watch it. I'm almost finished Zeitgeist part 1 so will check that out afterwards.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

It is interesting. Bit contrived but prob not too far from the truth


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Gee-bol said:


> read a stat lately that 60% of english folk dont believe in the big man in the sky..me being one of them.
> 
> any one got any sort of belief?


Yes, I do.

Faith is believing in what you cannot see or prove as they say.

I don't really get anything out of church/chapel or discussing it though... just my own personal beliefs that I take comfort from.

Not entirely sure any particular religion is really right either, just that there is more than just what we see around us....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm keeping a close eye on this thread......any cnuting off of religions, worshippers etc will result in a ban and deleted thread....if you don't believe in god then fine, if you do fine, but why start a POINTLESS FCUKING THREAD BOUT IT......


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Oh this is a new thread. I thought this was the old thread that cropping up again.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

nope...same ol same ol....get's boring after a while....Britbb will chime in soon, have a heated debate with someone, who'll then start mouthing off and get banned and the thread will be closed.......mystic Robsta at your service


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I believe in god.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

MXD said:


> I believe in god.


You believe in God as it's written or the notion that there is a greater being and we dont yet understand what he is?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Yes, I do.
> 
> Faith is believing in what you cannot see or prove as they say.
> 
> I don't really get anything out of church/chapel or discussing it though... just my own personal beliefs that I take comfort from.


I think that is how it was meant to be. Good for you Zara


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

nope its all bull**** IMO


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

All4n said:


> lol oh dear :lol: poor lad.
> 
> The argument that "if there was a god why would he not save people/why would he kill people/cause trauma/crisis etc etc" is completely flawed. If there was a god do you not think God may have given their creations free will? Do you not think Gods creations may have evolved and created their own demise? Thus it is not God being incompetant it is you, the incompetant worthless good for nothing human. Why does God have to be perfect anyway?


I suppose cancer is our own fault too...


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

megatron said:


> I suppose cancer is our own fault too...


Well,nuclear testing and sh1t that goes into food doesnt help for a start. :ban:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

it's all Eve's fault anyway....if the greedy cnut hadn't eaten that fcukin apple, I'd live till i was 10,000 or so......think of the amount of punani you could hammer in that time frame.......greedy fat b!tch...


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

na

but what I know

So first of all, in the beginning God created heaven and the earth...

So God then said 'let there be light'

And at the speed of light there was light!

oh come on.. thats amazing..!

Its not as if God saw some light on holiday and said 'that will be good back on earth'.

So this means that he created the heaven and the earth in the dark?

I would of gone 'lets have a little bit of light so I can see what I am doing'


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

doyle369 said:


> na
> 
> but what I know
> 
> ...


duh!!...don't you read the bible...he had night vision goggles......ffs, I'm fed up of educating you guys...:laugh:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

doyle369 said:


> na
> 
> but what I know
> 
> ...


Is that not lifted straight from Ricky Gervais' stand up?


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

personally dont believe in god but its just faith aint it , if it makes someone stronger or confident then surely thats a good thing . like say when someone dies , its nice to think there soul is living on somewhere dont it . well it did me anyways . like i said not a believer but when my nan went it kept me together hoping that she was somewhere else .

so i think people use it to help them through things , thats my opinion anyways


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

never unserstood the whole eternal life in heaven thing.

who wants to be around for eternity...wouldnt that be a tad boring lmao


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> never unserstood the whole eternal life in heaven thing.
> 
> who wants to be around for eternity...wouldnt that be a tad boring lmao


depends on how many virgins the big man gives you surely  lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I believe in god but to those who don't its not even worth the conversation as there are some who refuse point blank to let it rest and they feel its their daily mission to tell you how you are wrong.

sad creatures....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> it's all Eve's fault anyway....if the greedy cnut hadn't eaten that fcukin apple, I'd *live till i was 10,000 or so*......think of the amount of punani you could hammer in that time frame.......greedy fat b!tch...


And if it wasnt for the snake gobbling whore would we still have to run PCT after courses? Hell perhaps we could just blast and cruise to infinity? :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> I believe in god but to those who don't its not even worth the conversation as there are some who refuse point blank to let it rest and they feel its their daily mission to tell you how you are wrong.
> 
> sad creatures....


Many believe in God they just dont believe in the stories that have been told to us about our creator.


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

I believe in god. I read the bible a couple of months back. Fair enough the stories in it are aload of bollocks. "He had 3 children then he lived another 865 years" ect. But then the bible was written by man to convey the behaviours they think is right. I dont belive in heaven or hell. I think there should be a better system made by man to punish people who are bad (rapists, drug dealers ect) because i dont think they will ever be judged in an after life. It makes me sick to see people even in my own town driving bmw's who i know deal and have raped lasses and got away with **** like that! The worst thing is i cant do anything about it because il get my own property done in and whose going to protect me? I think god made and theyn left us with free will.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Well this year especially, believing in God and having faith that there is a heaven/after life whatever has really got me through, got me through this year alone: depression, my gran died, my uncle has been diagnosed with cancer, my great uncle died of cancer and 2 days ago my best mate died playing in a river ( :cursing: ) all in the space of 6 months, personally I think I have lost the plot a bit now but nonetheless having faith, hoping my friend and family all are happy and are in a good place really got and is getting me through.

Also, my gran she was very, very religious, she never once tried to force belief onto others, she prayed every night before bed for her family and friends and attended church every Sunday without fail, when she was diagnosed with cancer she outlived her expectancy by 6 months! meaning she was there for christmas, new year, my dads birthday and my birthday and she passed on Easter... coincidence that she died on a religious day? and she lived for so long in the condition she was?

IMO, it was faith that kept her fighting!

I would say more, but, allot of what I would like to mention has already been posted.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Paul08 said:


> I believe in god. I read the bible a couple of months back. Fair enough the stories in it are aload of bollocks. "He had 3 children then he lived another 865 years" ect. But then the bible was written by man to convey the behaviours they think is right. I dont belive in heaven or hell. I think there should be a better system made by man to punish people who are bad (rapists, drug dealers ect) because i dont think they will ever be judged in an after life. It makes me sick to see people even in my own town driving bmw's who i know deal and have raped lasses and got away with **** like that! The worst thing is i cant do anything about it because il get my own property done in and whose going to protect me? I think god made and theyn left us with free will.


just a quick question mate....why are drug dealers bad???? is it because the gov't says so.....???

One of my good mates plays the game and is THE nicest fella you'll ever meet.....believe me, in a few years it will be the gov't making money out of recreational drugs and then everything will be hunky dory....but until they get the balls to make the move, they just demonise dealers to take their proceeds away....in other words, they only want the money. Ask yourself why dealers get 10 yrs, but kiddie rapists get 5-6......it's because the powers that be, do not like people making money and not giving them a shar in tax etc......

Dealers are there as there is a market for it, end of subject....


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

Robsta said:


> just a quick question mate....why are drug dealers bad???? is it because the gov't says so.....???
> 
> One of my good mates plays the game and is THE nicest fella you'll ever meet.....believe me, in a few years it will be the gov't making money out of recreational drugs and then everything will be hunky dory....but until they get the balls to make the move, they just demonise dealers to take their proceeds away....in other words, they only want the money. Ask yourself why dealers get 10 yrs, but kiddie rapists get 5-6......it's because the powers that be, do not like people making money and not giving them a shar in tax etc......
> 
> Dealers are there as there is a market for it, end of subject....


I know some lads that deal aswel. In my life ive only met one who i would consider to be a decent lad. Wouldnt hurt anyone. All the others have done stuff that makes me sick.


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

> Ask yourself why dealers get 10 yrs, but kiddie rapists get 5-6..


you forgot to say that was months mate, or at least it seems to be the case.

As for god simple bit of maths god+worship= control, therefore submission so if "he" was real he's evil.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't believe in god whatsoever and I find it hard to believe so many people do. But each to their own I guess.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

so who actually wrote the bible?


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

im not a believer


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

MiniKnowsYou said:


> so who actually wrote the bible?


some ****ed up monks by the sound of it


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

MiniKnowsYou said:


> so who actually wrote the bible?


Dozens of people over hundreds of years. Some of the claimed authors are unlikely to be the right ones, many are unknown, disputed because the style of the chronicles script differs too much. Some of the first 5 chapters are simply plagiarized accounts of older faiths stories, such as the Noah Flood myth and the Exodus.

It certainly isn't a genuine book that's remained unchanged over 2000 years, and neither is a certain other book.

If you have an iron stomach try reading it all, you'll be forgiven for thinking Steven King penned it..


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Paul08 said:


> I know some lads that deal aswel. In my life ive only met one who i would consider to be a decent lad. Wouldnt hurt anyone. All the others have done stuff that makes me sick.


That is a very very poor and ignorant way to label a certain "type of person" mate. You cannot judge everyone the same way based upon your very limited exeperience.

Completely agree with Robsta on the drug dealer/goverment business. Yes many dealers are cvnts as well, no doubt about that but then so are plenty of other people who have never sold a drug in their life. Don't always believe what you have been told you believe either i.e "all drugs are pure evil*" etc etc.

*oh yeah but only the illegal ones of course, the millions of people who die/become ill/commit crimes via alcohol or prescription is absolutely fine..because we said so. Yours truly, the goverment.


----------



## manson (Jun 21, 2008)

> As you probably know, Catholic Bibles have 73 books, 46 in the Old Testament, and 27 in the New Testament. Protestant Bibles have 66 books with only 39 in the Old Testament. The books missing from Protestant Bibles are: Tobit, Judith, Baruch, Wisdom, Sirach, 1 and 2 Maccabees, and parts of Esther and Daniel. They are called the 'Deuterocanonicals' by Catholics and 'Apocrypha' by Protestants. Martin Luther, without any authority whatsoever, removed those seven books and placed them in an appendix during the reformation. They remained in the appendix of Protestant Bibles until about 1826, and then they were removed altogether.
> 
> Please be mindful of the fact that those seven books had been in Bibles used by all Christians from the very foundation of Christianity.
> 
> ...


Not by me by the way.

Just to add if Adam and Eve were the first man and woman... what about Adams first wife Lillith?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> just a quick question mate....why are drug dealers bad???? is it because the gov't says so.....???
> 
> One of my good mates plays the game and is THE nicest fella you'll ever meet.....believe me, in a few years it will be the gov't making money out of recreational drugs and then everything will be hunky dory....but until they get the balls to make the move, they just demonise dealers to take their proceeds away....in other words, they only want the money. Ask yourself why dealers get 10 yrs, but kiddie rapists get 5-6......it's because the powers that be, do not like people making money and not giving them a shar in tax etc......
> 
> Dealers are there as there is a market for it, end of subject....


Exactly.. a close friend of mine was a drug dealer and I you couldnt find a more sincere person. Someone who I know would never double cross me and would always be there for me.


----------



## Paul08 (Mar 20, 2009)

At the end of the day this subject isnt about drugs. As far as im concerned though alot of people who take drugs steal and cause society alot of problems. People who deal drugs are fueling this problem... And alot of them arnt very nice people you cannot denie that. Just because someones nice to you doesnt mean they are nice to everyone else.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

It's the same as how the gov't were chasing people selling vigra, saying hat they were no good and using the poc to get money off them....then started to sell them over the counter at £50 a time....I'd rather buy her a dildo than pay £50 every time I wanted a jump.....


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> Haha! Smart ass :laugh:
> 
> How do you reconcile your Utilitarianism with altruism? (you pesky hedonists.. tsk tsk)


Who said anything about me being an altruist? :whistling: :laugh: For that matter, I am not consistently a utilitarian or a proceduralist either.

Non-reality based belief structures only have a bearing in ones own mind, and do not have direct bearing on the external world, but through their tilt on the behaviour of the believer, can affect external/objective reality. That said, their efficacy should not be underestimated IMO.

Religion does not take up much time for me tbh. My main man Aesculapius tends to call in when I get ill and have to take some medicine. The joker tends to sprinkle magic "PLA-CEE-BOW" dust in my meds that make them a million times stronger. It even works in water.

He also has a super snake with magic properties as a familiar. I am trying to find out if my snake is magical too, although I need more subjects to practice on.

I've got a babe who comes round when I've got to do heavy thinking and whenever she's around I forget about all the things that slow down my learning. It's a bit like pretending that they have gone, then pretending you are not pretending any more :tongue: . Only problem with her is that she always brings her owl around who poops all over the place  .

As far as hedonism goes, Dionysus saves me a fortune on rec drugs and avoids the comedowns too. WRT altruism, I suppose my elevated demonstration of humour and partytudiness improves the mood of those around me, which in turn has a cascade effect throughout society. It maybe a little arrogant to believe this though.

J


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Paul08 said:


> At the end of the day this subject isnt about drugs. As far as im concerned though alot of people who take drugs steal and cause society alot of problems. People who deal drugs are fueling this problem... And alot of them arnt very nice people you cannot denie that. Just because someones nice to you doesnt mean they are nice to everyone else.


sorry mate, but you live in a fcuking dream world....


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

with the exception of herion..drugs dont make you go out and steal stuff mate thats just silly...and the average dealer wont sell herion.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

MiniKnowsYou said:


> so who actually wrote the bible?


Men who have seen about as much actual proof of the existence of a god as you or I.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

whho else thinks that the whole burning bush thing was just moses having a crafty puff and dropped his zippo....

Quick thinking though when they all came running with the hosepipe......

"errr, weren't fooking me, God did it"........quality


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I think the rumour of god started when some greedy fcuker picked the wrong kind of mushrooms for din dins.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Who said anything about me being an altruist? :whistling: :laugh: For that matter, I am not consistently a utilitarian or a proceduralist either.
> 
> *Non-reality based belief structures only have a bearing in ones own mind, and do not have direct bearing on the external world, but through their tilt on the behaviour of the believer, can affect external/objective reality. That said, their efficacy should not be underestimated IMO.*
> 
> ...


My head hurts - I only comprehend the bold bits ....I need to google I think


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

My family is Buddhist and if i was to follow any religion it would be Buddhism because its the only one that seems remotely realistic IMO. That said i have been eating meat for the past 12 years so i can not call my self a Buddhist or else i would be a hypocrite...............


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Who said anything about me being an altruist? :whistling: :laugh: For that matter, I am not consistently a utilitarian or a proceduralist either.
> 
> Non-reality based belief structures only have a bearing in ones own mind, and do not have direct bearing on the external world, but through their tilt on the behaviour of the believer, can affect external/objective reality. That said, their efficacy should not be underestimated IMO.
> 
> ...


Nice! Very nice hehe!! :thumb:

I'd rep for that but you have no rep button, where's the pleasure in this?? lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

ps.. wth is partytudiness?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Robsta said:


> whho else thinks that the whole burning bush thing was just moses having a crafty puff and dropped his zippo....
> 
> Quick thinking though when they all came running with the hosepipe......
> 
> "errr, weren't fooking me, God did it"........quality


lmfao thats got to be close.

i think some stuff in the bible probly did happen just not the way they said it. as robsta showed lol. like no doubt i think jeebas existed and would be a good guy lol but stories get a case of chinese whispers over the years like ' maybee he didnt get nailed to the cross but was helping pappa joe and accidently stood on a nail and the story got eggagarated ( < worst sp ever lol) and 200o years later everyone thinks he got nailed to a cross., when really he had an accident and felt cross. lol


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

yes i believe in myself


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Strange as this will sound to some on here l visited Lourdes today and hand on heart l have to say it did f**k all for me and made me realise what a bunch of commercialized shi*e it really is !


----------



## aac (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't believe. I also find it hard to have a rational debate with religious people. If they can admit that there is absolutely no reason for their belief then that's a starting point; but try getting them there!

Also why is religion still protected from ridicule? No other wacky idea is.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

I'm an atheist. Always have been.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

religion is about control,

its for all those saddos who cant think for themselves,

i look at them and laugh my fao


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

there it is again....so why are people who have a belief saddos???

If you don't believe in something then that's fine, but don't criticise or knock people who do......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Don't believe. Never have. Just doesn't seem logical to me.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

Robsta said:


> there it is again....so why are people who have a belief saddos???
> 
> If you don't believe in something then that's fine, but don't criticise or knock people who do......


ok maybe saddos is a bit harsh, point taken

how about misled...


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> Nice! Very nice hehe!! :thumb:
> 
> I'd rep for that but you have no rep button, where's the pleasure in this?? lol


You don't need a rep button for pleasure. You just need to be hit by a happyness thunderbolt raining down from the mountain top. There is one with your name on it coming down, and if you can't see one, just choose to make it appear. Notice how it is a double strength one too, my lucky friend! Simples! :bounce:



Witch-King said:


> ps.. wth is partytudiness?


Partitudiness the external exhibition of partying attributes - effervescent personality, positive elevated mood, flirting behaviour, feeling the beat of the music, feeling awesome, and knowing everyone in the club is your friend and want you to bang their brains out.

With respect to the metaphorical relation: Partitudiness is to the state of hedonistic partying, as stacktiduiness is to the state of being physiologically hench.

J


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Please explain the "can't think for themselves" comment skindhead, doesn't make sense to me.

Also just because you believe in something doesn't mean you're just using it for answers, comfort is a huge part. A comfort which you do not have and never will have with said attitude. A comfort perhaps which you do not understand, nor have the desire to. But that's personal choice, your statement of "saddos" shows what about yourself? Immaturity? Ignorance? Lack of understanding? Lack of respect for others? You can read into a lot about what people say about others even though that was never your initial intent.



Paul08 said:


> At the end of the day this subject isnt about drugs. As far as im concerned though alot of people who take drugs steal and cause society alot of problems. People who deal drugs are fueling this problem... And alot of them arnt very nice people you cannot denie that. Just because someones nice to you doesnt mean they are nice to everyone else.


I hope you hate alcohol and prescriptions meds as much as illegal drugs mate. You're teetotal right?


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Religion is personal choice.It cannot be proved to be true and it cannot be proved to be untrue,hence its FAITH.

These threads always offend and end up being pulled in the end because people cannot respect other peoples beliefs.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

One of you god guys needs to explain to me why god does not disclose himself.

Why he hiding all the time?

Is he a silly billy? is he petulant - demanding we "Just have faith" (did he even say that....without disclosing himself??)

I think that sh1t is lame catholic jive talk from medevael times,


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> One of you god guys needs to explain to me why god does not disclose himself.
> 
> Why he hiding all the time?
> 
> ...


Who say's nobody has seen him..?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I think according to the bible god has only revealed himself in a form to moses...I may be wrong on that though


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Who say's nobody has seen him..?


Me.

They were illusions


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I think according to the bible god has only *revealed himself* in a form to moses...I may be wrong on that though


Should be locked up for that:laugh:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Who say's nobody has seen him..?


Ok why does he not disclose himself TO ALL


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

He shold've been done for arson anyways....setting fire to that bush


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Robsta said:


> I think according to the bible god has only revealed himself in a form to moses...I may be wrong on that though


Who's to say he hasn't reveal himself as himself or as someone else from the time the bible ended until now..? :thumb:



Uriel said:


> Ok why does he not disclose himself TO ALL


Maybe not ALL are worthy...maybe in the end...he will...who's to say... Not me, but not you either...  ... :beer: ...


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Beklet said:


> Don't believe. Never have. Just doesn't seem logical to me.


may be, may be not be logical

but if god isnt logical what is?

there was another thread "do you believe in God" or something like that

it was a nice debate, the none believers out there, all those who say that god is a load of **** and complete bollox, by the end of the debate were believers, or at least a little more than they were to begin with


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> Maybe not ALL are worthy....


Well he can go fuk himself then if he's a picky cvnt:laugh:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Well he can go fuk himself then if he's a picky cvnt:laugh:


I think that's one of the advantages to being God...  ...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> I think that's one of the advantages to being God...  ...


yeah can see the advantage in self love


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Who's to say he hasn't reveal himself as himself or as someone else from the time the bible ended until now..? :thumb:
> 
> Maybe not ALL are worthy...maybe in the end...he will...who's to say... Not me, but not you either...  ... :beer: ...


Yeah funny how throughout history God only speaks to a select few. Is the big guy scared of crowds?

And the whole Gods chosen people bullsh!t... they can fvck right off if they think they something special!!



erics44 said:


> may be, may be not be logical
> 
> but if god isnt logical what is?
> 
> ...


I highly doubt that part.. I recall many through up their argument and it went back and forth various ones debating their point. I think everyone agreed there was a greater power but I dont think any non believers were converted.

In fact I generally tend to believe less and less about it the more christians try make me believe. End of the day these books were written by people who would have been gob smacked by even a very average street magician. Hell David Blaine would have been a God back then.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Hell David Blaine would have been a God back then.


Instead of a 1990's c0ck


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> I highly doubt that part.. I recall many through up their argument and it went back and forth various ones debating their point. I think everyone agreed there was a greater power but I dont think any non believers were converted.


sounds like they were converted to me, least a little bit

from god is bollox to there is a greater power is a big step



TaintedSoul said:


> In fact I generally tend to believe less and less about it the more christians try make me believe. End of the day these books were written by people who would have been gob smacked by even a very average street magician. Hell David Blaine would have been a God back then.


sounds like you are talking about religion, the thread is about God


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

erics44 said:


> sounds like they were converted to me, least a little bit
> 
> from god is bollox to there is a greater power is a big step


maybe they meant Powergen


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Yup I do and tell ya what else, its Christianity and its followers that were among the founding fathers that built this country and it shouldn't be forgotten, nothing against any other religion but GB is a Christian nation/s and if anyone don't like it, get back where you from or stop winging.

Sure as anyone would term Pakistan is a muslim country this is a Christian one.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> maybe they meant Powergen


naa i dont think so, it changed the life of at least a few

i reckon at least a couple are regulars on the pews on a Sunday now


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

erics44 said:


> may be, may be not be logical
> 
> but if god isnt logical what is?


For me, everything else. I see any supernatural 'thing', be it gods or unicorns or dragons, as illogical. They cannot be proved or disproved sure, but that doesn't make them worthy of study. How long would you keep looking for an invisible unicorn?

Faith is belief of something in the absence of evidence. It is illogical.

I do find it a shame tho, if the lack of evidence and the illogic of worship is pointed out, some folk get very defensive, abusive and aggressive. Like taking a comfort blanket from a child, you just cannot meet and discuss.

But then, even an atheist like me can see some value in it, it makes some folk happy.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Just to make it clearer, just because something is illogical doesn't make it worthless to the individual.

I just does to me.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> if the lack of evidence and the illogic of worship is pointed out


this is what the debate in the other thread surrounds

is there really a lack of evidence? and if god isnt logical, what is?

its a nice thread, i suppose it would be tough to read it all coz its long, but if you did you would probably be out buying the holy book tomorrow, first thing

by the way, i think your response is mixing religion with God - a mistake which a lot of people make


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well he can go fuk himself then if he's a picky cvnt:laugh:


Hes got alot of nerve eh,he created us ffs!

He needs to focus on using his tools more efficiently IMO


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

erics44 said:


> this is what the debate in the other thread surrounds
> 
> is there really a lack of evidence? and if god isnt logical, what is? *Show me any evidence you have so i can consider it. What else is? Science, Philosophy, Life on Earth... etc*
> 
> ...


I don't intend to mix the two things, though there is an obvious crossover.

I don't intend to mix them as peoples faith is their business, private lives are not good to attack. God(s), are very worthy of attention tho, and there are some that see this as a personal attack. That is not my problem.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

erics44 said:


> sounds like they were converted to me, least a little bit
> 
> from god is bollox to there is a greater power is a big step


I wasn't converted



Mr Incredible said:


> Yup I do and tell ya what else, its Christianity and its followers that were among the founding fathers that built this country and it shouldn't be forgotten, nothing against any other religion but *GB is a Christian nation/s and if anyone don't like it, get back where you from or stop winging*.
> 
> Sure as anyone would term Pakistan is a muslim country this is a Christian one.


Erm...I'm English, nowhere else to go to, and this wasn't a Christian country originally at all......was definitely Pagan


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll say it again...respect others beliefs without cnuting them off or I will dish infractions out....


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

believe what you want to believe but to answer the question yes


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> I don't intend to mix the two things, though there is an obvious crossover.
> 
> I don't intend to mix them as peoples faith is their business, private lives are not good to attack. God(s), are very worthy of attention tho, and there are some that see this as a personal attack. That is not my problem.


is science logical? does it explain things any better than god?

the answer is no

phylosophy is as much a load of nish as religion

life on earth can be explained as well with God as it can with science and phylosophy


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I wasn't converted


you must of been the only one


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

I believe that to believe in a God is to surrender free will,

I don't like the concept that there is a higher power controlling everything because in essence that means that nothing that I can do as an individual affects my future, that is why I do not believe in God.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Had a very close to death experience in my teens and somebody was definitely looking out for me that day, either him up there or him down.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I doubt it . . . I don't case what anyone believes as long as it doesn't interfere with my life. Fundies, extremist animal rights nutters and the pc brigade would be a threat to me if they were allowed their way but religion itself doesn't bother me. I mean face it, there are millions of people out there who believe low fat diets are good for you - who am i to judge. . . :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I doubt it . . . I don't case what anyone believes as long as it doesn't interfere with my life. Fundies, extremist animal rights nutters and the pc brigade would be a threat to me if they were allowed their way but religion itself doesn't bother me. I mean face it, there are millions of people out there who believe low fat diets are good for you - who am i to judge. . . :lol:


remember tho religion and believing in god are 2 different things

ive just got back from my holidays in france and one morning for my breakfast i got a full french stick, cut it down the middle, buttered it and layered it with barbeque flavour crisps and i ate it all

think about that for a low fat diet?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

no i personally do not believe in god, and apart from politics is the only subject i wont get into a debate about........

i say let people believe in whatever they choose, if it doesn't interfere with me i couldn't give a toss.........


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Mosford said:


> I don't like the concept that there is a higher power controlling everything because in essence that means that nothing that I can do as an individual affects my future, that is why I do not believe in God.


thats not the concept



Mosford said:


> I believe that to believe in a God is to surrender free will,


what are you on about?


----------



## Round-2 (Jul 20, 2009)

Believing in a creator or an omnipotent being is ok.. Personally I don't know either way.

I do know religion generates a lot of money for some people, it's also the number one cause of war and hatred, right alongside money.

If I had to believe something I would say believing in a higher power can help people in times of need and that can only be a good thing, but organised religion would be the devils work. (if such a being exists)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

erics44 said:


> *remember tho religion and believing in god are 2 different things*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Recap... whats your belief in God then?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Recap... whats your belief in God then?


religion is how man chooses to worship god not how god chooses to be worshipped


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

erics44 said:


> religion is how man chooses to worship god not how god chooses to be worshipped


That's has nothing to do with what you believe god is?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> That's has nothing to do with what you believe god is?


maybe, maybe not

its a long story tho dude

i was just highlighting the point that people on this thread are saying Religion is a load of snipe therefore god is a load of turd, and i think these are 2 completely different arguents

a couple of posts back someone mentioned the god coming to moses as a burning bush, did this happen? i think its very unlikely, does this mean that there isnt a God?


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

erics44 said:


> maybe, maybe not
> 
> its a long story tho dude
> 
> ...


but alot of peoples basis of belief is the belief in the bible etc...so if the bible can be proved as false and fairytale..where does that leave them?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

:yawn: :yawn: :yawn:

YAWN.....at another god thread


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Gee-bol said:


> but alot of peoples basis of belief is the belief in the bible etc...so if the bible can be proved as false and fairytale..where does that leave them?


people see god in all different ways


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

ZEUS said:


> :yawn: :yawn: :yawn:
> 
> YAWN.....at another god thread


are you still wearing your swim hat in your new avatar?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

erics44 said:


> maybe, maybe not
> 
> its a long story tho dude
> 
> ...


No, it just means most likely most of the stories man has been told are not true. I mean who's to say the Greeks were not onto something with Greek mythology? Or the Druids? We cant stand and say christianity is true when other faiths are present and are completely different and might have been alot stronger hundreds of years ago. The majority of christianity strength comes from some very dark times enforcing it.

But I see and agree with what you saying religion and debating the existence of a God are different. The problem is as soon as you say is God real people will start basically referring to things in the bible that cant be real related to God as the majority if non christians now would have been raised as one directly at home or influence via school. Myself I was born into christianity, went to Christ Church back home as a kid then forced into Jehovahs witnesses from about 10 onwards till about 16 which was a horrible time in my life and since then have no time for religion.

End of the day religion aside I have always agreed... "Something created us or created the means for life to start and evolve" Thats kinda obvious. But what that is it's hard to establish as there are so many different views contradicting each other that I doubt we have a clue..


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

and for all the non believers, God being that "something" is a good an explanation as anything else

i was never forced into religion or faith i made the decision myself, if i had of been i may oppose it as you do


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

im still waiting for a reply to one of my previous posts...who created the creator?


----------



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2008)

i think thats why god is reffered to as allmighty mate, god wasnt created by anyone/anything.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

well surely if that can be believed then why do we need a creator.

its just to easy to say that imo..dodgeing a question which is a major stumbling block for religion...surely if we MUST have a creator and nothing can just appear...same rules apply for the man himself?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i only worship one god = pu55y


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> i only worship one god = pu55y


Tastes like heaven but it's attached to hell... so not sure about that one. :confused1:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

erics44 said:


> is science logical? does it explain things any better than god?
> 
> the answer is no
> 
> ...


The answer, imho, is a resounding *yes*. People have devoted their life's work to the study of genetics, geology, archaeology, astronomy etc. Scientific research, following the Scientific Method, is repeatable and sound. If the principles breakdown the results are disregarded and the study moves foward. This is something you cannot say is true of the god creator view.

Is there a 'higer power' that created all life on earth? No. Evolution of the species by means of natural selection is the better projection. The facts are plain, simple, and the evidence is in many museums.

Creation myths are how we used to view the world, we've come along way.

If we wish to descover more about the universe a scientist can enthral, the Theist on the other hand simple says, god did it.

Science applies reason, Theism applies circular reasoning.

How do you know god exists? Because it says so in the holy book? How do you know the holy book is true? Because the holy book is the word of god....

And before you say, evolution is just a theory, think about this. If you catch swine flu would you like the anitvirul for todays germ, or the anitvirul before it evolved? ...the creationists dialemma lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Gee-bol said:


> im still waiting for a reply to one of my previous posts...who created the creator?


Thats easy, the same person that made the whole story up:thumb:


----------



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gee-bol said:


> well surely if that can be believed then why do we need a creator.
> 
> its just to easy to say that imo..dodgeing a question which is a major stumbling block for religion...surely if we MUST have a creator and nothing can just appear...same rules apply for the man himself?


Hi mate, just because you may not be able to comprehend the answer it does not mean that the question has been dodged. peace

hope my comment hasnt offended anyone and i apologise if it has.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

by dodged i mean saying god is allmighty/doesn't fall into the same rules etc..its to much of an easy answer for me.


----------



## dave13 (Aug 2, 2008)

well i dont realy know what to say.... i am happy with my beliefs and its against my beliefs to try my best to convert and preach so im not going to keep tryin to explain what i beleive(plus its hard to explain lol). the point is just be happy with your beleifs and dont let anyone try to change that. theres alot of forceful and deceitful conversions going around and one has to be carefull, some are offered 72 virgins and rivers of wine in 'heaven' to convert so called 'non-believers', personally i feel thats a full on sham! that idea of heaven is sooo materialistic, if thats what they die for then they might aswell just get pi55ed and go around [email protected] loadsa young girls while they live, thatll be heavan on earth for them. I can understand why some are cautious when it comes to the topic of god, there are people out there who will do anything to control your mind using the cloak of god/religion. peace


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> The answer, imho, is a resounding *yes*. People have devoted their life's work to the study of genetics, geology, archaeology, astronomy etc. Scientific research, following the Scientific Method, is repeatable and sound. If the principles breakdown the results are disregarded and the study moves foward. This is something you cannot say is true of the god creator view.
> 
> Is there a 'higer power' that created all life on earth? No. Evolution of the species by means of natural selection is the better projection. The facts are plain, simple, and the evidence is in many museums.
> 
> ...


naa the answer is definately no

500 years ago the earth was flat, what will it be in another 500?

science only applies reason as far as we understand it today, in 500 years people will look back and say - ha can you believe they thought the earth flew round the sun

remember we are talking about the existance of God, not religion so what ever it says in the bible is irrelevant


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

erics44 said:


> naa the answer is definately no
> 
> 500 years ago the earth was flat, what will it be in another 500? *Wrong. Aristotle (330BC) has the Earth as round. Eratosthenes (240BC) measured the Earth's circumference. Ptolemy (2nd Cnty) developed the 1st spherical maps with longitude and latitude.*
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but all you have here is endless contradiction. You can't rubbish 100's of years work simply by saying, 'definately naah'. What the hell is that? Looks like denial..**

How you wish to view the natural world, god-created or not, is none of my business - whatever turns you on & makes you happy.

** Denial. A defence mechanism, in which a person is faced with a fact that is too uncomfortable to accept and rejects it instead, insisting that it is not true despite what may be overwhelming evidence.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

the title of this thread might as well read "Who wants an argument?"


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> the title of this thread might as well read "Who wants an argument?"


LMAO 

Reminds me of the Tenacious D track where Cage makes Jack laugh by saying 'I believe in God' in a funny way. :laugh:

I believe in God!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> I'm sorry but all you have here is endless contradiction. You can't rubbish 100's of years work simply by saying, 'definately naah'. What the hell is that? Looks like denial..**
> 
> How you wish to view the natural world, god-created or not, is none of my business - whatever turns you on & makes you happy.
> 
> ** Denial. A defence mechanism, in which a person is faced with a fact that is too uncomfortable to accept and rejects it instead, insisting that it is not true despite what may be overwhelming evidence.


which bit contradicts which bit? i agree science moves forward, the earth is more likely to be round than flat

and my 500 years was just a guess used as an example, i didnt research the dates or owt

do you think that in 500+ years that the way we see the make up of the universe is going to be the same?

the 100 years of work was well spent, but most likely still very far away from the truth

a God is still as good an explanation as the science that we have


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> the title of this thread might as well read "Who wants an argument?"


everyone likes an argument, start the thread dude


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hands up all those who want the thread shut


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Robsta said:


> hands up all those who want the thread shut


my hands are down

i was enjoying myself


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

erics44 said:


> which bit contradicts which bit? i agree science moves forward, the earth is more likely to be round than flat
> 
> and my 500 years was just a guess used as an example, i didnt research the dates or owt
> 
> ...


Riiiightty then. I am sorry, but I have to call Poe on this. Game over.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I would put my hand up ,but ive got leprosy,will a stump do:thumbup1:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Robsta said:


> hands up all those who want the thread shut


I'll give 3 hands up.










Thread is useless now, reminds me of this..

teMlv3ripSM[/MEDIA]]





:lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I'll give it another page and if the consensus is to close it I shall...


----------



## sham (Mar 26, 2008)

close the thread down


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got here...My vote is to keep it open... Play nice or don't play but no need to ruin it for everyone...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

cellaratt said:


> I just got here...My vote is to keep it open... Play nice or don't play but no need to ruin it for everyone...


Quite right as well dude.... :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## lshannon41 (Jul 28, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Hmm god does not exist nor does the perfect man! Believe in yourself and you will go far.


nicely put, I would say I'm aethiest


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

sham said:


> close the thread down


Did you even post in the thread?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I finally found a religion I can join ... Dudeism ...


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

Gee-bol said:


> read a stat lately that 60% of english folk dont believe in the big man in the sky..me being one of them.
> 
> any one got any sort of belief?


 whats your interpretation of "God"


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Nope. There is more evidence the yeti exists than a god.

What I do believe in, as I may have already mentioned a couple of times :rolleye: is cookies. nom nom nom


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

No chance of me ever being a believer. I like facts, and since the Church can provide absolutely no evidence at all - science gets my vote :thumb:

I've lived 21 happy years without having to talk to an invisible, imaginary character who I haven't even seen or heard. I grew out of imaginary friends when I was a kid.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

the thing is if you believe you believe,,, people that believe in an afterlife think non believers are nutters and vice versa... either way the only way it will be revealed is when you die so think what you will, and when your last breath exhales you will know for sure


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

believe more in aliens than god for one theres been more sightings of aliens lol. secondly the place i work is split in two sections one part every day students the other training people to be vickers. and the more time i spend in the churchy half the more i relise its never gonna be for me, each to there own had the odd one trying to convert me lol which is never gonna happen. and thirdly for people training going in to the church who are going to be helping people they are some of the most ignorrant nastyest people ive ever met and thats saying something considering i come from a little pitt village


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I hate the Christian TV channels who raise money from viewers so they can set up broadcasting stations over in Africa. Like that's gonna help the international debt and famine... the word of God has done nothing for them for the last few hundred years so why would it now? Talk about taking advantage of the desperate.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

If god does exist then he is a rapist, he impregnated Mary without her neccessarily wanting a baby.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

WRT said:


> If god does exist then he is a rapist, he impregnated Mary without her neccessarily wanting a baby.


And while she was married to someone else...... :lol:

I suspect I've already posted on this thread. I'm still an atheist.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

great Book.

I am a non beliver


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rekless said:


> great Book.
> 
> I am a non beliver


X2 mate, the guys a living legend. He's released a new book recently too I think.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

is he a legend? what has he done??


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just a figure of speech mate, I am a big fan of his work.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

ah right. i havent read any of his books yet


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

not one religous bone in this body


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

He's really good, has done a few tv shows too. There's clips of him on youtube as well.

Check this guy out - search Pat Condell in youtube.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not a big believer in god myself though it can be confusing sometimes as most of us were brought up from a Christian background. Im more interested in what happens to us when we die. I remember reading an article explaining that because the human brain is so advanced we just cant come to terms with that once we die thats it, the brain just shuts down like an old pc. It is a bit of a head fuk when you think about it for a while.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

went to see Ricky Gervais recently .... if u beleive in god i think this sums it up nicely

a guy is speaking to god on the phone and says .... a tree fell on my car recently to claim on my insurance i have to prove it wasnt an act of god ... can you confirm it wasnt you god

god says "what day was it and i will confirm "

man says "20th June 2009"

god says .... "mmmm yes your ok it definately wasnt me ... i was busy giving AIDS to african babies that day "

made me laugh anyway :laugh:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

dutch_scott said:


> yes
> 
> gold
> 
> ...


I read that as

good

old

drugs


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

nope deffo not - im not that weak


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

yes. not a bearded guy in the sky and not magic stones or tarot cards but a belief that there is some one/thing that is greater than all of us. not something that can be expressed with confidence or clarity, not something that we should kill our brothers for or something that should be paid for. not a safety net or a soapbox but something that loves us and everything we do right.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

steelicarus said:


> yes. not a bearded guy in the sky and not magic stones or tarot cards but a belief that there is some one/thing that is greater than all of us. not something that can be expressed with confidence or clarity, not something that we should kill our brothers for or something that should be paid for. not a safety net or a soapbox but something that loves us and everything we do right.


your just describing Hacksi :thumbup1:


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> He's really good, has done a few tv shows too. There's clips of him on youtube as well.
> 
> Check this guy out - search Pat Condell in youtube.


Yeah good old Pat!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe is Zeus, Apollo ect

TO THE GODS!!!!!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Yeah good old Pat!


So funny isn't he, I love all the hate comments he gets too. The truth hurts :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

depends on the defination of god lol


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> X2 mate, the guys a living legend. He's released a new book recently too I think.


Yeah but it't not about religion mate. I haven't read it but I think it's a book on natural selection. He's a biologist first, a disprover of superstitions second haha :lol:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Yeah but it't not about religion mate. I haven't read it but I think it's a book on natural selection. He's a biologist first, a disprover of superstitions second haha :lol:


Ah, I was hoping for something controversial again.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

faith and fear are intertwined


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

yes, i do blve in God...


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

'When did I realize I was god? Well, I was praying and I suddenly realized I was talking to myself' - Peter O'Toole


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

There is no God but Thor, and Lightening is His Messenger.

everything else is lies.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hurn of the forest and the green man,there real.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Titchy Dan said:


> God welcomes everyone, no matter how late they turn to him


Can this be verified?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

European Gods are hardcore MoFos, all the rest are fannys.

Thor's got a mahoosive hammer, farts lightening and goes berserk in a scrap; Odins got a 6-legged horse, wolves and ravens; Dionysus loves getting p!ssed up and shagging...

..what's that Middle Eastern 'god' got? A long beard and promises.. lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Woden was henchest bro, king of the saxons,stomp on all

there asses


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> European Gods are hardcore MoFos, all the rest are fannys.
> 
> Thor's got a mahoosive hammer, farts lightening and goes berserk in a scrap; Odins got a 6-legged horse, wolves and ravens; Dionysus loves getting p!ssed up and shagging...
> 
> ..what's that Middle Eastern 'god' got? A long beard and promises.. lol


although i do believe in god, that was some awesome f*cking stuff you put there!

made me giggle!

reps!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

How do these old threads suddenly get revived...refer to my answer on page 1, my opinion hasn't changed


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I dont, but hope he believes in me lol


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

IanStu said:


> How do these old threads suddenly get revived...refer to my answer on page 1, my opinion hasn't changed


You said you were drunk. Does that bit still apply? :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> You said you were drunk. Does that bit still apply? :lol:


LOL.....no I'm a good boy now....cut right back on the booze...I'm practically a saint :stuart:


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not a believer, but it defies logic to think that this universe is here because of some random accident. It defies logic to think that something so big and complex serves no purpose. I believe there is a reason for it's existence (and therefore ours) that we may never understand.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

There is no God, only Zuul.


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

there is no god. i can prove it i just dont have the time.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

If anything, I'm Buddhist. I do like to think though that my Grandad watches over me..given all the narrow escapes I've had I find it hard not to belive that I have guardian angel


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Squeeeze said:


> I'm not a believer, but it defies logic to think that this universe is here because of some random accident. It defies logic to think that something so big and complex serves no purpose. I believe there is a reason for it's existence (and therefore ours) that we may never understand.


So your logic tells you not to trust science?

Why is it more logical that we are here for a purpose?


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

I haven't found a reason to believe in a God of any description yet.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Science is not logical. Science is a pain in the fücking a*se! I hate it soo much. :cursing:

There is so so so soooooooo much work to get 1 data point on a damn graph and then, after years of work you get a paper rejected because some fanny who reviews it doesn't like it as it invalides the work he's done for the last 30 years. :ban:

Guess who just got a paper rejected.

Actually maybe that's why god was invented, so I could blaspheme when in a mood like this. :lol:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Science is more logical than a book about a guy who fed 1000 people with one fish lol, or turned water into wine. Not forgetting the woman who gets pregnant without even having sex! :lol:


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Science is more logical than a book about a guy who fed 1000 people with one fish lol, or turned water into wine. Not forgetting the *woman who gets pregnant without even having sex!* :lol:


best excuse for cheating on someone ever!!

"how could you cheat on me and get pregnant from another man??"

"oh no i didnt cheat it must have been err.... GOD"


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Science is not logical. Science is a pain in the fücking a*se! I hate it soo much. :cursing:
> 
> There is so so so soooooooo much work to get 1 data point on a damn graph and then, after years of work you get a paper rejected because some fanny who reviews it doesn't like it as it invalides the work he's done for the last 30 years. :ban:
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly your field is Geography / Biology.

Computing is particularly bad for getting papers rejected for the reasons you give. You could wait for him to die?


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

kgb said:


> If I remember correctly your field is Geography / Biology.
> 
> Computing is particularly bad for getting papers rejected for the reasons you give. You could wait for him to die?


HA! These guys stick around for decades. Unfortunately I work in interdisciplinary research, trying to correlate the ärsetting biology with geochemistry and the fossil record. Most people have the sense to stick to 1 field. When you combine the info from everything it shows a key tool is probably a pile of poo.

Ahhh well. I'll finish this data crunching and go have a beer....If I ever leave the damn office. :lol:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> I'm not a believer, but it defies logic to think that this universe is here because of some random accident. It defies logic to think that something so big and complex serves no purpose. I believe there is a reason for it's existence (and therefore ours) that we may never understand.


Nah. Physics does seem to defy logic though eh. Amazing universe


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> Science is not logical. Science is a pain in the fücking a*se! I hate it soo much. :cursing:
> 
> There is so so so soooooooo much work to get 1 data point on a damn graph and then, after years of work you get a paper rejected because some fanny who reviews it doesn't like it as it invalides the work he's done for the last 30 years. :ban:
> 
> ...


oh lordy I fear there will be some plankton genocide tonight.... :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

IanStu said:


> oh lordy I fear there will be some plankton genocide tonight.... :lol:


 :lol: I'm not working in the lab right now, I'm swearing at the data.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

I dont think there is a reason for our existence....its just an unfortunate accident....I know a few people who definitely shouldnt exist


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: I'm not working in the lab right now, I'm swearing at the data.


phew...the plankton can rest easy


----------

